# DIY repair of Delonghi MAGNIFICA ESAM 3000.B



## my-planet (Mar 3, 2019)

Hello.

I've inherited an old Delonghi MAGNIFICA ESAM 3000.B, which at first was working fine, but then after a day or 2, has just started failing. I got it for free, but don't want to simply add to landfill, as I'm not one who likes wasting good tech.

At first the power button did nothing, and after opening up, I saw it was old and needed replacing on the circuit board. Managed to replace that just fine.

It's now in a state where it turns on, but doesn't complete it's start up cycle.

Video: 




If anyone has any ideas, it would be much appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Have you tried the search function on here and looked through to see if there's already some advice for this problem ?


----------



## my-planet (Mar 3, 2019)

Thanks.

I can't seem to open your screenshot to enlarge it, so I've no idea what you searched for. I myself did try searching for MAGNIFICA ESAM 3000, to no avail.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

14 seconds of my life I won't get back....


----------

